# Getting out of the comfort zone



## avoidanceextroidinare (Jun 29, 2009)

To help myself I'm trying to identify the crazy SA thoughts I have and do the exact opposite of whatever I feel like doing at that time. For instance, today I went to the gym and the guy at the counter said hello and asked me how I was, this unnerved me and when I went to hand him my card it fell.  real scary right? Anyway normally I'd look down, mumble thanks and get away, but instead I looked him in the eye, said thankyou and walked calmly away, I know this sounds minute but it's a feat for me. Then while in the locker room, I caught myself rehashing it all in my head "Oh geez he probably thinks I'm a weirdo" you know the usually SA thing... then I stopped and promised myself I was going to let it go right there and instead thought "who the hell cares what he thinks?" Finally on my way out I really wanted a bottle of water, but the machine is on the otherside of the admission desk and I really really didn't want to walk past this guy but I did it anyway. :clap

Yeah I still have a ways to go, but thats my plan, to do the exact opposite as to what I think I want to do. Hey it worked for George on Seinfield, maybe it'll work for me too. Does anyone have any stories of things they've done to battle their SA?


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Congrats avoidanceextroidinare!!!

That all sounds like it took a lot of guts. I'd love to join a gym but its one of the things I don't feel ready to do yet. Hopefully one day i'll do it.

Doing the opposite of what you think you want to do sounds quite scary, but I think its a great idea. When I think back on some of the things i've turned down, I really do regret them. My life could have been so much different now to what it is. I think i'll try doing this as well, but don't know if i'm brave enough yet to not give in to my sa some of the time.

Saying that, i've started to go to concerts and music events on my own, something I would never have done in the past. I've even been getting to the front of the crowd and been singing and dancing along with everyone else, and i've loved every minute of it :boogie


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

concerts are the best way to get out of the comfort zone, they are also very cathartic once you start singing and dancing along. If everyone else is doing the same its easy to join in. Its like being part of one big soul.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

this basically the same thing that i started doing earlier this year and my anxiety has almost gone completly keep it up and good luck with getting over SA


----------



## Canada Guy (Aug 5, 2009)

*MyAdvice*

Hell helll hellooo there. No just messin around. Well this is a good thread ppl. I know its hard for ppl to just throw themsevles out there in social situations or whatever it maybe, but really, this is the key to getting over it. For myself, I was over with anxiety real quick cuz I just pushedd myself. Second, third and so on time, I was confident as helll. We dont need medication and psychologist. We can also meditate and use our subconscious minds to change our ways. So the more we push oursevles in that situation we hate the most, our Subconcious mind will adapt to that new situation and say "Theres no Reaon to be nervous" when talking to new ppl for example. Its all in our subconcious mind pattern. Axiety a joke, just look at into the eyes and laugh. However, dont' fight and push your anxiety when it comes at you, as it'll fight you even harder. Let it just flow through you, with control in your mind over it per say. Imagine, living a full normal life, or is this stupid little dinky feeling gonna spoil My wholeee life? Another great piece of advice is to think of death believe it or not. Imagine your at your own funeral going 6 feet under. All that life wasted cuz of a stupid feeling that we make Strong. Dont feed the anxiety, but rather laugh at it. Cuz it is stupid. Go to funerals if you have to aswell. trust me, it works. Last but not least, chewing gum and lots of fresh water also really helps, and to back that up, its proven by doctors. Just google it. Its also important especially for ppl that are young. If you know you have anxiety disorder, be very greatful that you caught it while your young like I did. Dont waste anymore time, get it over with quick, because your beautiful youth will pass you by, especially the way time flys these days. On that note of time flying by, it can also be on our side to, cuz if we go out, time goes by quick when lets say going out with a bunch of ppl, so it'll be over with fast. Not time dragging, and getting more and more anxious as your trying to get over it. Step at a time is always better. Once you get over anxiety, you will feel on top of the world, and laugh at yourself for being the way you were. Cuz its just craziness, ppl make big things outta small things all the time.

Cheers ppl.


----------



## hajdar12 (Jul 30, 2009)

i got out of my comfort zone yesterday people, i finally got myself out the house and went for a walk round the roads near my house, i waited till it started getting dark but i still feel a little triumph!  no panic no severe anxiety!


----------



## artist lace (Jun 26, 2009)

I've done things like this often, tried to do the opposite of what I feel compelled to do because of my SA. I really feel much more confidant when I am successful, because it's not usually as bad as I was imagining.

However, sometimes I just don't feel like I can do it, and my SA wins, and I find myself hiding away instead. I usually regret it.


----------



## sadie08 (Sep 17, 2008)

That is a really good idea, and definitely not easy in the moment. You're pretty brave for doing that! Be sure to pat yourself on the back each time and remind yourself "see that wasn't so bad!" Maybe even a little reward or something for more difficult stuff to keep yourself going.


----------

